# Pibald deer



## Thunder Head (Oct 2, 2006)

I did a little QDM friday evening by making sure this guy did not spread any of his genes.
 I was hunting in a corner where mature pines, clear cut and an oak flat all meet. A doe got down wind of me and blew for about 5 minutes. That combined with a variable wind had me debating wether to get down or not. I am standing there and i hear a deer crunching on an acorn. I cannot see the red oak that is raining acorns. I pick up my grunt call and give a lite contact grunt. I know better to grunt without having my bow in hand. Before i get my call put down a 3 pointer is walking into the pines. I managed to get my bow up and ready. Just for practice i drew on him as he went behind a tree. I started to let down and heard something else. I look under my arm and see a spike. Then i do a double take. What the heck are those stripes on his face. So after getting a good look at him i decide the best thing to do is remove him from the gene pool.
 He has matching spots behind his ears and on his butt too. His lower jaw is also about a 1 1/2" to short.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 2, 2006)

*Congrats on the buck,*

Thats some unusual coloration for sure. He looks like a kudu. You going to mount him?


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow that's really unusual. I believe I would save that cape.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting lookin' deer........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2006)

Purty neat with those matchin` chevrons on his face.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2006)

Neat deer!


----------



## leo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Unique coloration*

congrats on your deer Thunder Head


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 3, 2006)

That is great coloration on a piebald...congrats.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 3, 2006)

his face is great! id mount him, most unique one ive ever seen


----------



## Trizey (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice deer, but why do you say you wanted to remove him from the herd?

Again, congrats!


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 3, 2006)

Trizey said:


> Nice deer, but why do you say you wanted to remove him from the herd?
> 
> Again, congrats!



All Pibald deer are geneticly infierior to a normal deer. They pass on these genes to there off spring. They are typicaly smaller in size and have some sort of deformity. This deers lower jaw was way shorter than his upper, i would have liked to see how he was eating acorns. He was plum full of them.

 I am having him mounted. I have been hunting 20+ years and this is only the second one i have seen.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 4, 2006)

man that deer Must-a bread with a coon, cool, mount-em


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad you are having him mounted.  Overbite aside that is a REALLY nice looking pelt on it's face.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 4, 2006)

Very unique kill! Congrats!


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 4, 2006)

*Inferior?*

We have pics of a piebald that is a hoss this year.  Each to his own!  Unless you have a degree in animal genetcis I'd have to question your theory.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 4, 2006)

TroupTC said:


> We have pics of a piebald that is a hoss this year.  Each to his own!  Unless you have a degree in animal genetcis I'd have to question your theory.


It's not a theory.  Ask any biologist.  It's a defect.  The overbite is a very common commonality.  Can't recall the others.  I believe short legs, long soft hair, skeletal problems and perhaps a few others.  The defects  can and are passed down.  Matter of fact some 'farms' breed deer specifically for piebaldism and in some states it's illegal to shoot them.     I believe the consensus is it's due to inbreeding.


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 5, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> It's not a theory.  Ask any biologist.  It's a defect.  The overbite is a very common commonality.  Can't recall the others.  I believe short legs, long soft hair, skeletal problems and perhaps a few others.  The defects  can and are passed down.  Matter of fact some 'farms' breed deer specifically for piebaldism and in some states it's illegal to shoot them.     I believe the consensus is it's due to inbreeding.



I have an albino that works for me.  Should I fire him immediately for potential defects.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 5, 2006)

TroupTC said:


> I have an albino that works for me.  Should I fire him immediately for potential defects.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 5, 2006)

TroupTC said:


> I have an albino that works for me.  Should I fire him immediately for potential defects.


Are his momma and daddy related?  Does he have a really bad overbite?
Is so, I doubt you could fire him but I'd consider giving him a job that does not invovle direct customer contact.


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> Are his momma and daddy related?  Does he have a really bad overbite?
> Is so, I doubt you could fire him but I'd consider giving him a job that does not invovle direct customer contact.



ok, thanks


----------



## leo (Oct 6, 2006)

*OK, please*

if you need to start a discussion on genetics of piebald deer please consider doing it by Pm's or e-mail's or start your own thread where it would be more appropriate and let this mans thread get back on topic

Thanks


----------

